# Elk Sheds in Utah!!!



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is a GREAT set of sheds found in Utah!!!!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:shock:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Those things are HUGE! You know they're big when they stop forking and start turning into paddles. You wonder how big it'll be this year...


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

ANY GUESSES WHERE THESE SHEDS WERE FOUND???????


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> ANY GUESSES WHERE THESE SHEDS WERE FOUND???????


UTAH! :shock:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Indian Peaks ?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

:shock: :shock:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

So Pro what would you say this bull scores? Maybe its hard to tell just from one picture.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> So Pro what would you say this bull scores? Maybe its hard to tell just from one picture.


I think he may gross a little over 300. :wink:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

295.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

If it had the Fishlake twist in it's mainbeams, I'd say Fishlake. I heard they found an absolute monster dead behind Bowery Haven a few years ago.


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

Notell ridge :lol:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

You fellers is way off...that aint even an elk! :wink:


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

850 - 900 lbs!


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Whatever it is, it's not roaming around on public property. It's probably on a farm eating steriods.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

elkfromabove said:


> 850 - 900 lbs!


The guy in the picture must be one strong SOB to hold up 850-900 lbs! :shock:

I wonder about it being a fence bull, I see a band on the right beam just above the guys hand. Cool looking antlers regardless.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

I guess I wasn't the only thinking farm sheds.....D*MN!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I received it by email. Pro pointed out the blue band to me on the phone. The email said found at Indian Peaks. Maybe someone is just playing tricks on people. It could be real so I guess we will find out this year if someone harvests him.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> I received it by email. Pro pointed out the blue band to me on the phone. The email said found at *Indian Peaks*. Maybe someone is just playing tricks on people. It could be real so I guess we will find out this year if someone harvests him.


I _knew_ it was Indian Peaks.....I thought I recognized him !!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

My first thought was game ranch as well. But my thought against that is this. If it is from a ranch bull, there are two things that would have happened to the bull. First, it would have been harvested - as a bull that size would draw a fee into the tens of thousands of dollars. If it were not for harvest, then aren't the antlers usually harvested when in velvet for maximum value in the antler markets? For some reason I thought that blood enriched antlers commanded like four or five times the dollar/pound that dried, or shed antlers commanded. I guess the other side of that would be an operation that only shoots bulls - not the other economic aspects of elk ranching. Just a thought.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Gary, what you are saying was true "back in the day", but not in 'modern' times. The price for antlers ground up for aphrodisiacs has fallen in the last few years, while the price for 'hunting' these bulls has raised dramatically. When you see a high fence operations booth at a sports show, the mounts they display are almost always sheds mounted, not harvested animals. How do you 'promote' the size of a bull if you cut his antlers off? Answer, you don't. My dads neighbor runs a high fence elk ranch, and he no longer saws the antlers off, as there is more money on 'hunting' them and selling them as breeder bulls. He also makes a boat load of money sending the yearlings to market to be served in 'high class' eating establishments.


----------



## sanpeteboy (Dec 26, 2007)

I see this bull in Ephriam on Ron Greenes elk farm..


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I know that Ron Greene cuts the antlers off in the velvet and sells them. He showed me many pictures of his bulls in velvet when I bought a 4-wheeler from him.

Another thing is the fact that most ranch raised bulls antlers are white.


----------

